# écran noir sur ibook en sortie de veille



## noz (24 Novembre 2005)

bonjour à tous,
j'ai voulu utiliser mon ibook cet aprèm en l'ouvrant, logique, et en le libérant de sa veille. Je l'ai utilisé ce matin sans problème avant de le fermer et de le glisser dans mon sac. Donc je l'ouvre cet aprèm, et premier souci (le plus important), l'écran ne se réactive pas... Pas d'affolement, je referme mon book, pour réactiver la veille, et là, il ne respire plus (la lumière blanche ne pulse plus)... On respire un coup... Je l'éteins en laissant appuyé le bouton start. Puis je rallume. Là, pendant une seconde, le ventilo, à gauche du trackpad, s'affole, puis bruit de démarrage habituel. L'écran ne se réactive pas. (je commence à flipper) J'essaye : 
de démarrer en safe mode (shift enfoncé) : pas de résultat
de démarrer sans carte airport (on ne sait jamais) : pas de résultat. 

Je précise que l'affolement du ventilo s'est reproduit deux ou trois fois de façon alléatoire. (un coup il s'emballe, un coup on l'entend plus)

Donc du coup, je me demande ce qui a bien pu de passer pour que mon ordi pète un plomb, soudainement comme ça. Je précise que je l'ai pris au bureau, transporté dans un crumpler, en faisant attention, parceque je fais toujours gaffe aux parisiens un peu brutaux, et qu'il n'a subit aucun coup pendant le trajet... An idea, anyone ?


----------



## noz (24 Novembre 2005)

j'oubliais de préciser que : 
j'ai effectué hier les trois mises à jour que me demandait mon système (dont airport)
mon ibook a plus d'un an (un an et un mois. Rageant non ?), donc pas d'apple care ou autre extension de garantie....


----------



## noz (24 Novembre 2005)

Bon, je vous tiens au courant de mes tentatives de ranimation... 
Je me suis dit que ça venait peut être de la barrette de RAM noname que j'ai rajoutée en septembre (achetée chez macway, et fonctionne bien jusque là), donc je l'ai enlevée, et redémarré. Niquel, mon écran est revenu ! Je reboote pour vérifier, et de nouveau écran noir. Je zappe la pram (cmd, alt, p, r) et là j'ai un truc bizarre, mon écran devient rouge, puis vert, puis bleu, puis gris, puis gris tramé, et noir. Et rebelote, le même cycle, dans le même ordre. Je redémarre à nouveau et écran noir. Ca vous aide ? (et je précise que le n° de série de mon book ne rentre pas dans le programme de changements de cartes mères)


----------



## noz (25 Novembre 2005)

Euh, il n'y a vraiment personne qui s'y connaisse sur le sujet ?


----------



## RICOOL (9 Décembre 2005)

bonjou noz, j'ai eu un soucis de ton ordre (vois ma suite détaillée et mes paniques dans une conversation il y a dix jours à peu près dan sla rubrique portable), en lisant tes lignes j'ai eu un peu la même chose sur le même appareil (ventyilos excité, pui s pédalage dans la semoule puis redémarrage difficile etc ) j'ai fais un hardware et tout était ok (d'ailleurs les couleurs qui s'affichent me rappellent un défilé du hardware test que fait la machine ..), en définitive l'appareil n'a plus reconnu mon DD,j'ai fait faire un test par un agréé mac et le dd était bien mort selon lui et j'ai dû le changer ... moi même, et j'ai réussi. etrange que personne n'ai répondu à ton sos, bonne chance.


----------



## azerty76290 (9 Décembre 2005)

Salut
Exactement le meme probleme en mai 2005  , resolut en zappant la pram un million de fois, tout sauvegarde. reformate le DD en 3 partitions et reinstalle un beau systeme neuf.
Et patatra, hier  la meme chose en pire. Le DD chauffais depuis qq jours, l'ouverture des fenetres et applications ralentissaient. Donc avec Norton Disk Doctor, je pensais avoir trouve l'explication, un probleme d'allocation  et partitions?  VHB.
Et bien non  plantage et galere pour demarrer sur le CD.
Je ne retrouve qu'une seule partition (la principale) sur le DD.
Comment faire pour recuperer les sauvegardes stupidement enregistres sur une autre partition maintenant invisible?

J'ecoute toutes sugestions.

Salutations


----------

